# Assignment: Norcal Sunset Photos



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.

Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This is from mtbr's Forrest, our new MTV Made celebrity.

Sept. 29, 2010, Lake Tahoe


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

francois said:


> This is from mtbr's Forrest, our new MTV Made celebrity.
> 
> Sept. 29, 2010, Lake Tahoe


Dude. Forrest was SO funny! I hope Emily sticks with it!:thumbsup: Sorry for the OT...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Zion, Utah
Oct. 3, 2010
by our very own Photo-John Shafer

Photo details are here: http://forums.photographyreview.com/showthread.php?t=67931


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

iheartbicycles said:


> Dude. Forrest was SO funny! I hope Emily sticks with it!:thumbsup: Sorry for the OT...


You saw that huh? I think there's a replay today. We'll throw up the link when it shows up on mtv.com

Here's another OT... rampage.










He's adding shots every day: https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php/cat/1865

fc


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

I took this one a few years back and have always enjoyed it. Downtown SF from Twin Peaks on one of my night rides with my cross bike.










edit: Hmm, it didn't like the flickr link.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Dude! You throw up Photo-John and Forrest in the first few posts. 
You gotta start off with crappy iPhone pics so we can build up to something...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

d-bug said:


> Dude! You throw up Photo-John and Forest in the first few posts.
> You gotta start off with crappy iPhone pics so we can build up to something...


You gotta point there. Those are the only two I know who's cameras are more expensive than their bikes.

Let's see em. Don't by shy.

The other night my son said. 'Isa, isa... run outside. There is a light show in the sky!' They both ran out and stared. That was a good dad moment for me.

fc


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, I'll play.

-D


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

Hmmm...the only one of mine I could find online, the rest are sitting on my computer at home, this reminds me I should get out with my DSLR more often to take pictures.


----------



## pmarshall (Nov 4, 2007)

I raced at the event when they were filming that episode. She had a lot of supporters there and was doing great until she got off course and lost. We finished at were going to wait to cheer her at the end. We waited for a long time and finally we decided it was time to go. I haven't seen the episode but as we drove out, she finally appeared. We shouted some encouragement to her form the car and took off. She seemed like a real trooper. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*In Norcal by Norcal!*

Come on you guys. You may as well show a sunset in Paris with the Eiffel Tower and set a bike in front of it. No out of state shots!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tburger (Apr 27, 2004)

Bar is set too high. I'm just gonna put on some smooth jazz and watch this thread.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

*From the heartland....*

......


----------



## jibmaster (Sep 28, 2006)

How 'bout a sunrise? These were taken September 1st from about half way up Shasta.


----------



## El Santo (Mar 26, 2005)

*does fall 2009 count?*










Moonrise, middle Rae Lake, Kings Canyon NP. No bikes there, but the backpacking is incredible.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Zowie!


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

*Half Moon Bay*

Today at around 6:45 will not be brought to you due to iPhoto FAIL!!!


----------



## leadpaw (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Sunset:








Sunrise:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

This one with my iPhone the other day.


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

1. On the way home from Kirkwood 6 Hr Super D, as viewed from Mormon Emigrant Rd.
2. Stormy sunset, from Latrobe Rd.
3. Just another boring sunset on Folsom Lake
4. I forget where


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Singlespeed Sunset Pron









Martis Creek









From when we kept having local fires









Playing with a blue filter









Local









Coyote Hills


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*crappy iphone pics from SOCAL*

Represent!


----------



## grrrah (Mar 26, 2004)

*this morning's sunrise*

Since I can't compete with the others, I'll go with 'the most recent' catagory.

Crappy iphone pic from Beautiful East Palo Alto


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Iphone3 category.


----------



## albino rhino (Oct 25, 2006)

the link is up for the MTV made episode:
http://www.mtv.com/videos/made-season-11-ep-1108-mountain-biker/1649360/playlist.jhtml


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

today commute on 85.


----------



## bikesbeerandgrub (Nov 26, 2005)

*Marin Headlands from the GG Bridge*

Not quite a sunset, but almost


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

From tonight's ride


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

Edit: I didn't post dates since I cheated and mine are all pretty old.

Anderson Lake, Morgan Hill - April 2008









Santa Barbara - December 2008









San Simeon - January 2007









Lake Tahoe - August 2005


----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

An old one from Bidwell Park


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

This is cool. Please date your photos and state your location. We'll assume you're on this planet and that you're taking a photo of the same sun 

It's purdy sweet to see the same sunset from different lenses and settings.

fc


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Lake Almanor:









Looking towards Mt. Lassen:









From Disc Golf in Upper Park, Chico:









This one is actually from January. Taken from off Hwy 32 above Chico, looking south towards the Sutter Buttes.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Paradise.....*

......found. :thumbsup: 3 guess's where this is, first 2 don't count.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I saw the crack of Don the other day, but I really don't thiink anyone wants to see a pic of it. :eekster:


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

Finch Platte said:


> I saw the crack of Don the other day, but I really don't thiink anyone wants to see a pic of it. :eekster:


Please, no black holes or moonscapes.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I didn't take this picture, but it was my idea. Jay had the camera phone, and Dean stitched the two together:



That was taken on Railroad Grade, Tamalpais on a very nice night.

Morgan


----------



## Turd Fergusen (Jul 23, 2005)

*From Skyline Road, Oakland*


----------



## special O (Mar 19, 2004)

from my back porch.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Today at the beach. We didn't last til sunset as the aroma chased us away.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

These are from earlier this year.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

francois said:


> Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.
> 
> Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.
> 
> fc


http://imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=5684aac334fa7640f1827e9a61f36689


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

francois said:


> Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.
> 
> Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.
> 
> fc


http://imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=5684aac334fa7640f1827e9a61f36689


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

francois said:


> Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.
> 
> Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.
> 
> fc


http://imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=5684aac334fa7640f1827e9a61f36689


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

francois said:


> Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.
> 
> Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.
> 
> fc


http://imgsrv.gocomics.com/dim/?fh=5684aac334fa7640f1827e9a61f36689


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

See how well this comes out...



My house, taken towards SF. On a clear day, I can see Coit tower.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Pescadero Rd, Pescadero, CA
Dec 14, 2009


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*You've been hiding it too long*



Empty_Beer said:


> 1. On the way home from Kirkwood 6 Hr Super D, as viewed from Mormon Emigrant Rd.
> 2. Stormy sunset, from Latrobe Rd.
> 3. Just another boring sunset on Folsom Lake
> 4. I forget where


Man, you definitely should consider taking this hobby at least a bit more serious. You got mad fotogame, biotch! Sittin' on any other good ones there, EmptyBeer?


----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

Then GF, now wife just about 3 years ago on the Bolinas Ridge Trail. Just remembered why I like riding there so much.


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice photos


----------



## fred421 (Nov 10, 2006)

Norcal / Central Coast


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

How about Gooseberry, Ut?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Ride like you stole it!*

JT Howell


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Andy aka Rut said:


> How about Gooseberry, Ut?


That's pretty sweet Andy! Did you bring your air mattress?

fc


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

I slept with 3 women those nights. I had two Big Agnes's with me as well as my fiance Heather. We stayed cozy warm and Heather and I stayed on top all night long. (for those that don't know a Big Agnes is a air mattress.)



francois said:


> That's pretty sweet Andy! Did you bring your air mattress?
> 
> fc


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking over at the coastal fog from the top of Resolution Trail in Skeggs

From Charlie's Big Ride - Sep 2010


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Mission Peak-


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Dang cars keep sneaking into the photos*

2009 MINI Cooper S parked at the SF Marina 


2011 Mustang V6 parked at the Milpitas public library


2010 Acura RDX parked at San Gregorio




2010 Acura ZDX at Pigeon Point Lighthouse


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*A few more*

The smaller images have links to the full size picture

*2010 Audi A5 Cabriolet*









*2010 Cadillac CTS Sportwagon in Los Altos*









*2011 VW Jetta on Calaveras Road overlooking Milpitas*


















*2010 Chevy Camaro, San Gregorio* (photo by slipangle)









*2009 Nissan 370Z*


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

I think I logged on to the wrong forum?


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Finally found one with no cars ruining the scenery.*

Sunset viewed from the summit of Haleakala









Camera batteries had died after shooting so many tourist photos that day, so I had to use my crackberry camera.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Wait..no Toyotas..WTH?? FC..want to come over and take a quick shot around the entrance to Kennedy of the 2011 Camry before Sundown tomorrow since I have one on loan until Wednesday? 

Pm me if it is a "Yes!" it's the silver sport packaged one w/ mags, though only the 2.5 2ar-fe/6speed auto it's a blast to drive and actually handles powerful enough. I'm afraid to ask to borrow the 3.5l.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

bustamove said:


> Sunset viewed from the summit of Haleakala
> Camera batteries had died after shooting so many tourist photos that day, so I had to use my crackberry camera.


Hmmm.... Norcal.... Biking forum....

Also, we are more interested in taking pictures moving forward. Not folks library of old photos.

Pay attention peoples.

fc


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Sunset (6:35pm) at the top of Packer Saddle in Downieville this past Saturday 10/09/10


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jeffh said:


> Sunset (6:35pm) at the top of Packer Saddle in Downieville this past Saturday 10/09/10


What were you doing up there at that hour?? Night run? Camping?

fc


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

francois said:


> What were you doing up there at that hour?? Night run? Camping?
> 
> fc


We did a self shuttle and were up there picking up the other vehicle before we headed off to Truckee and Toads for Sunday's ride. This weekend was awesome!


----------



## SCTreeHugger (Jun 22, 2005)

JMac47 said:


> ......found. :thumbsup: 3 guess's where this is, first 2 don't count.


That looks like you took a photo of SV from HWY 9 while the burbs were covered with clouds. :thumbsup:

Typically that is more of an AM deal so maybe this is a sunrise shot?


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Nope*



SCTreeHugger said:


> That looks like you took a photo of SV from HWY 9 while the burbs were covered with clouds. :thumbsup:
> 
> Typically that is more of an AM deal so maybe this is a sunrise shot?


Sunset but quite abit farther north.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

JMac47 said:


> Sunrise but quuite abit farther north.


Yeah. JMac thinks San Jose is Socal. 

fc


----------



## bbense (May 5, 2010)

From Mt. Diablo, 2010-10-09

- Booker C. Bense


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Longridge OSP


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*awesome!!*



francois said:


> These are from earlier this year.


#3 photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## bailout (Mar 2, 2005)

*here's an older one taken from windy hill*

<img src=https://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb120/avsagpao/1286898014178.jpg border=0 alt=>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

the main ingredient for sunsets is clouds. I don't think we'll get any this week :skep: 

fc


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

francois said:


> Hmmm.... Norcal.... Biking forum....
> 
> Also, we are more interested in taking pictures moving forward. Not folks library of old photos.
> 
> ...


Quit cheating and peeking at the exif data, you geek! 
*You are the one went all car on us anyhow.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Hey!!*



francois said:


> Yeah. JMac thinks San Jose is Socal.
> 
> fc


I resemble that remark...... Ok SSmartar$$, the location of my pic is farther north in NorCal, knowheres near HWY 9. That better. Still Paradise though......


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

After this Saturday's trail construction day in Coe, I took a ride and lingered near Coit Lake to capture wildlife and on the ridge tops for a view of the sunset. I put these photos in the thread which is here: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=657119

Here's just one of the sunset shots taken from "Bovine" trail:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here you go. Mr. carboy Derek actually had a good sunset photo but it was hiding. I cropped one of his vw photos. Too bad he doesn't have a solo of just the background.

fc


----------



## fourarm (Jan 6, 2004)

*Briones...*

Briones from a few years ago.


----------



## shooty (Jan 2, 2009)

*lime ridge last season*

first is of mt diablo


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Sunset just now..a little North of Fremont. Trying to get in some recovery/base riding to see if I can heal faster.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

jeffh said:


> Sunset (6:35pm) at the top of Packer Saddle in Downieville this past Saturday 10/09/10


I don't suppose you have a full shot size of that do you because I wish I could find the one of me and some friends from Lafayette sitting in that exact spot around this exact date some years ago huddled up next to a huge Ford 4x4 trying to decide whether to descend or not with snow pouring down on us.

We did descend, and when we rolled back into town the barkeep let us walk right in dripping and shivering as she dished out the tequila shots smiling the whole time.


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## Entrenador (Oct 8, 2004)

*sunrise at Embarcadero this morning*

8am meet up with BSSparky to ride over the bridge and hills to Biketoberfest. Was about 15 minutes in front of him, so found a spot to sit and enjoy the morning before he arrived.









Not a minute had passed after I snapped this shot when someone popped up from behind that low wall, facing the sun. Looking around, it was safe to say that she'd been sleeping on the grass against the wall. Not a second after that, she stretched facing the sun, dropped her drawers and squatted right then and there not 20 feet away. ["****... C'mon, hurry up Mat..."] Shortly after, she stood up, pulled her drawers up, and proceeded to rifle through the nearest trash can. -- "Argh... get me the F outta here." What a depressing place Market St and the surrounding area can be.

Later that day, got my junk stung by a bee near Lagunitas. Man, that'll get your attention really quick. Thankfully, not allergic.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Not a sunset, but a sunrise, as seen from my 'backyard'.


----------



## Kranz (Apr 24, 2007)

two from last night above carson city.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Fixed.. 



Kranz said:



> from last night above carson city.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Today should be a good sunset day. Get your bikes and cameras ready!!!

Hmm, sunset or giants game....

fc


----------



## casey2020 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Taken from my back porch,*

Alameda Estuary, Jack London SQ


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

casey2020 said:


> Alameda Estuary, Jack London SQ


Now that's a weiner!

fc


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

After a full day of bouldering on the beach in Humboldt County... 2004


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

Another sunrise from last weekend, not as spectacular as FP's, but it was the most beautiful thing at the time as we were 5 hours into our 16 hour attempt at a Henry Coe century (credit ElHombre for the photo)


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

From June at the top of Keystone in Colorado


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Even on my drive, I got my radar on.

Here's highway 85 today. I had to miss my exit to see the skies open up.

fc


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

Top of Mt Burdell


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Yesterday on my drive back home, on the way down 50 back into south shore.


----------



## wddung (Apr 19, 2005)

*Little Pine Mountain to Upper Oso*

Being inside the cloud covering Little Pine Mountain obscured my sense of actual time. This is the scene that greeted me when I dropped below the cloud layer. Time was 4:32pm in December. Sunset was 4:48pm.

There was much more light than this image suggests. Spot metering on the sunlight in the distance allowed me to capture this image.

Santa Barbara, California. 
December 5, 2009.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

francois said:


> Even on my drive, I got my radar on.
> 
> Here's highway 85 today. I had to miss my exit to see the skies open up.
> 
> fc


O/T: FC, from that last pic (Saratoga Blvd?), go right for two blocks and head into Halu Ramen! Kenjo turned me onto that place and the Ramen Works rules!


----------



## knobs (Oct 13, 2005)

*Green Flash*

The green flash is always something I've wanted to see, and I caught one in the fleeting moments of sunset yesterday. Not a huge green flash, but I'll take it! Here's the wikipedia page on the topic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash

Taken at the Boony Doon Beach:

From Sunset at the Beach Oct-31-2010


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

knobs said:


> The green flash is always something I've wanted to see, and I caught one in the fleeting moments of sunset yesterday. Not a huge green flash, but I'll take it! Here's the wikipedia page on the topic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


Sweet! We've had a string of meh sunset days. We have high hopes for this week! Just need clouds.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, I had one of the best rides of the year. The soil is just ree-diculous right now.

Instead of rushing home, I got a burrito and headed out to the ocean. Wow, it was thundering. and it was a field day for the surfers!

fc


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

francois said:


> Instead of rushing home, I got a burrito and headed out to the ocean. Wow, it was thundering. and it was a field day for the surfers!
> fc


Funny, just a minute before reading your post, I was noticing how loud the rumble of the surf is from my house. I'm 4 blocks away, so I can't usually hear it unless there is big swell. Indeed, conditions are pretty epic for both riding the surf & the trails right now.


----------



## rox (Aug 30, 2008)

from fremont older on thurs 10/28/10


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Wed, 11-03, Iphone, through office window in Redwood City


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

11/3 Sunset from St. Joes taken with iPhone


----------



## wddung (Apr 19, 2005)

*Sun setting November 4*

1) Commuters pass by sun lit hotel. //iPhone 4 HDR on.
2) Go Giants! //Poor resolution result of digital zoom.


----------



## tinercom (Feb 18, 2007)

Sunset at the BMX races. Shot in Chico on iPhone 4


----------



## Buzz Cut (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

*Henry Coe Sunset*

Sunset at Henry Coe tonight, improved with smoke from the Mt Sizer burn...

*Golden Hour on Vasquez Trail*

From Henry Coe - end of Hard COEre 100 - Nov 2010

*Sunset begins*

From Henry Coe - end of Hard COEre 100 - Nov 2010

*The show starts*

From Henry Coe - end of Hard COEre 100 - Nov 2010

*and ends*

From Henry Coe - end of Hard COEre 100 - Nov 2010


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Chesbro Sunset 9-28-'10*

Nice Coe sunset there Ratpick. Jostled my mind into putting these up. End of September swim for me at Chesbro Reservoir. Amazing sunset. A rarity this year.

<IMG src=http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczUjnK2nI/AAAAAAAAATg/CG9ebC2_Oio/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%207.jpg /img>

<img src=http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczUEKQL7I/AAAAAAAAATc/1XkTRBEDAAM/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%206.jpg /img>

<img src=http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczN_rh3aI/AAAAAAAAATY/lLzHxwTeY9M/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%205.jpg </img

<img src=http://lh5.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczNPgd2LI/AAAAAAAAATU/LSvuLmYFapk/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%204.jpg /img>

<img src =http://lh4.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczMR4btXI/AAAAAAAAATQ/jQTY8YBTMX4/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%203.jpg /img>

<img scr=http://lh5.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczMGRJEgI/AAAAAAAAATM/o02_ZEyhce0/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%202.jpg /img>

<img scr=http://lh6.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TNczLpvAv6I/AAAAAAAAATI/HZ75AZJ7WTw/s640/Chesbro%20Lake%20Sunset%201.jpg /img>​


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Just now, I had to time it right to also catch the yellow light..  I'm titling the shot "Caution, trail may be wet?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Here's a couple from the last week. It has been good at Skyline Blvd.

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*More sunset photos*

These were taken this past Saturday evening from the beach at Aptos with a simple point 'n shoot camera.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

bustamove said:


> These were taken this past Saturday evening from the beach at Aptos with a simple point 'n shoot camera.


Nice, thanks! Last evenings were prolly the best I've seen all year. Coming back from Belgatos, I had to stop my bike and just look. Good to see someone caught part of that.


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

bustamove said:


> These were taken this past Saturday evening from the beach at Aptos with a simple point 'n shoot camera.


The same sunset, yesterday in Henry Coe...








</img>


----------



## ElHombre (Apr 19, 2004)

*Another one from Coe yesterday*








</img>


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Mission Pk*

Sunset on Mission Peak


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

From the same ride, a sunrise at Henry Coe...










and 10.5 hours later, sunset..


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Poaching Sunsets in the Open Space*

Mt Tam, Mt Vaca, SF from Sierra Azul


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Some good ones from the weekend.


From 2010-11-14


From 2010-11-14


From 2010-11-14


From November 2010 Cycling


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Got home early enough to catch the sunset out on the bluffs last night:









sand riding practice









should be on a box of trojans









norcal surfing (burrrr)









bessie the beer-mobile


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

Not a bad end to the day on Brown's Ravine/Folsom Lake this evening...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

These are from today.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Did y'all see that sunset? I was biking in the cold and I saw that sky so I went back home to pick up the kids and the dog and we caught the last showing.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, I just checked out the camera. There's some cool ones here. I should start bringing the tripod.


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

francois said:


> Did y'all see that sunset? I was biking in the cold and I saw that sky so I went back home to pick up the kids and the dog and we caught the last showing.
> 
> fc


Past two days I've been mesmerized while I'm driving home.. not good. By the time I get home its all over.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Sunset from Big Sur.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Last night was fair, not quite spectacular. Here it is from San Anselmo.


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Sunset After Coe Ride*

I lucked out and had my camera handy on the way home from a fantastic Henry Coe ride where anybody who was Coe was there. Even Ken "Orange Voodoo Guy" was there. Here are sunset shots in San Martin on my way home.

<img src=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TPB6R_C7GqI/AAAAAAAAAW8/Ly0SmMo-yMI/s640/Sunset%20Over%20Morgan%20Hill3.jpg /img>

<img src=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TPB6RojQboI/AAAAAAAAAW0/zHqCYEoPOVU/s640/Sunset%20Morgan%20Hill.jpg /img>

<img src=http://lh3.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TPB6SOkqaWI/AAAAAAAAAXA/7qK095bBDN4/s1024/Sunset%20Pan.jpg /img>​


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

*AztecRidge-StJoes late sunset*

Half Hour after Sunset


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

name this spot...


----------



## brianb00 (Jan 7, 2007)

Near Carmel/Monterey looking across bay to Pt Lobos.


----------



## rhynolite (Jan 8, 2008)

Some pics I took at the ocean


----------



## rhynolite (Jan 8, 2008)

Technically after sunset: the bay from 35 (somewhere near the gizzly flat parking)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I had to step out of my cube to take this with my Hasselblad.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

No Hasselhoff but not bad for a phone...from todays ride.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*a couple from Nov 30*

cell phone pic's


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RipRoar said:


> No Hasselhoff but not bad for a phone...from todays ride.


Like they say... the best camera is the one you have with you.

fc


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

cell phone pic - but awesome sunset...12.01.2010


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Today's Sunset 12-3-10*

Yeah, I was coming back from a Henry Coe Ride (surprise!) with Jim and I was able to take some pictures of that glorious sunset (as did Chum in the post before this). Here:

<img src=https://lh3.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TPc7ZcXOraI/AAAAAAAAAYA/xEPCz6-CnFw/s640/Sunset2.jpg /img>

<img src=https://lh6.ggpht.com/_n7CxvIyXX9o/TPc7ZV7NvKI/AAAAAAAAAX8/RpWubhUVtn4/s640/Sunset.jpg /img>​


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

5 photos of the same sky from 5 different locations...

My work here is done.

fc


----------



## SactoSport (Apr 8, 2009)

A shot from Folsom Point on the way out to Brown's Ravine. My cell phone's panoramic setting. :thumbsup:


From Drop Box


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

*mixing it up a bit...sun rise 12/2 thurs AM*

looking east from my back deck this AM.....


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

I get these pics almost on a daily basis. It's nice to live so close to the trails.

Top of Stiles via cyclocross from Tuesday


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Parking the work truck last night, I saw this one and HAD to get up on top & take a pic.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tone No Balone said:


> looking east from my back deck this AM.....


I'll be darned. I heard about the red skies this mornin. I' don't think I've seen a sunrise. Ever.

This goes out to my generation for all the fine red skies we've had this season.


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Finch Platte said:


> Parking the work truck last night, I saw this one and HAD to get up on top & take a pic.


That sunset sky last night was unreal. I wish I had my camera. I couldn't stop looking at it.


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

Sunrise @ St. Joes this morning


----------



## chrisbtsc (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Subtle, but from today. Going up Stile Ranch Trail on the Schwalbe Big Apples is awesome.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

Dion said:


> Subtle, but from today. Going up Stile Ranch Trail on the Schwalbe Big Apples is awesome.


You at least got a bright flash of hot pink in there...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Today could have been the bestest. But it did not happen. This was at 3pm.

fc


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

shredchic said:


> You at least got a bright flash of hot pink in there...


 Hot pink grips with matching cables on an orange handlebar FTW!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

today was good!

fc


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

Saturday 12/11 Sunset Beer Can Beach....


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, awesome pics fellas. So many of these are quality to win awards or be in magazines.

OT question: Hows the printed quality of the pics taken with iPhones or other phones? I'm toying with the idea of getting a data phone and was wondering about the print quality and video quality.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Last night from the hill above my house.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Repack Rider said:


> Last night from the hill above my house.


Wow repack!!!!!!!!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

myitch said:


> Wow, awesome pics fellas. So many of these are quality to win awards or be in magazines.
> 
> OT question: Hows the printed quality of the pics taken with iPhones or other phones? I'm toying with the idea of getting a data phone and was wondering about the print quality and video quality.


Print quality is bad. 4x6 inches max.

But it is getting better every year.

Cameras in phones are taking over the world though and they are already the majority of photos being taken. Here's some data:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/In-Smartphone-Era-nytimes-1102949571.html?x=0


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

myitch said:


> Wow, awesome pics fellas. So many of these are quality to win awards or be in magazines.
> 
> OT question: Hows the printed quality of the pics taken with iPhones or other phones? I'm toying with the idea of getting a data phone and was wondering about the print quality and video quality.


Now that the iPhone has a 720p camera there have been a lot of add-on camera lenses popping up. One that has had great reviews is the OWLE Bubo. It comes with its own wide angle lens, but it also has 37mm threads so you can use an adapter to attach some serious lenses to the camera. So far there have been some pretty impressive videos produced from the iPhone 4. iPhone Cinema on Vimeo It may seem like total overkill, but considering how small the iPhone is compared to the body of a DSLR and the fact that its also a phone, mp3 player etc etc, it's capable of making some really good videos.


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Last night, in the Marin Headlands:



There's more in that set.

Morgan


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

morganfletcher said:


> Last night, in the Marin Headlands:


Last night was pretty good no matter where you saw it from. Tonight, not so much.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Oh man, I nailed the pics tonight! Let's see yours!!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I did an edit to your photo Morgan. Hope you don't mind. I wanted to find out what those markings were on lower left. Turns out it's water.

I made the water/trail more visible and I muted the colors.

fc


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

On a MTB - Shot above Pacifica on a tiny DC10 -- I didn't take it David K's shot but I really like it


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

should be a good one today. Take the time to look.


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

I was able to see the sunset out @ Fort Ord (Creekside) this evening and it wasn't anything special. sorry, no camera and didn't want to pull out the phone cam.

Not like last Thursday!


----------



## The Trail Bum (May 14, 2007)

Here's a few from couple days ago a Folsom Lake.



















and one when i was riding my bike home from school in Chico, Ca









Enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

We haven't had much in the way of good colors for a week or so. Tonight there were some interesting clouds.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*From yesterday afternoon*



francois said:


> Fall is the season of sunsets. Last week I saw a couple of spectacular ones but I wasn't ready to capture them.
> 
> Your duty now is to capture these sky art shows and share it with the rest of us.
> 
> fc


Up on Big Rock Ridge. And yes francois, right here in NorCal proper, not Redding. Isn't that really Oregon anyway?


----------



## urban turban (Dec 15, 2009)

Sunset from Montevina Road 1/6/11


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

urban turban said:


> Sunset from Montevina Road 1/6/11


for realz???

I need a hi-res of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

I like!

Morgan


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

Two from San Geronimo Ridge, Sunday:


Sunset by fnagrom, on Flickr


Dusk on San Geronimo Ridge by fnagrom, on Flickr

Morgan


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

sweet sunset. from my cubicle!

fc


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I wasn't in a cubicle, I was on the hill behind my house. Not great colors from there, but this outstanding cloud forming over Mount Tam. If you look close you can see a face, which might be Jesus or it might be Willie Nelson.


----------



## Amador (Oct 24, 2005)

Keep em' comming!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I got a sunrise yesterday on my way to Tamarancho. I should wake up early more.

fc


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Coe Sunsets*

Took a ride to Pacheco Falls in Coe yesterday, cleaned Tule Pond Trail and saw the falls. Managed to get a couple of shots of the sunset out there.

*At Domino Pond:*​










*At intersection of Cattle Duster Trail and Domino Pond Trail:*


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

*It's been 4 weeks...*

*...since a good sunset???

Here's the view from Hollister:*

*For a bonus, notice the flock of geese top right!*


----------



## jutes (Sep 22, 2009)

*more norcal sunsets.....*

at Saratoga Gap with 'Dawg' Randy....
and not-so-sunset at Coyote Hills


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Cloudset*

More like a cloudset yesterday. I was riding home from the market and was stunned by these unreal looking clouds hitting the sun just right. Looked like a cartoon!

















Roy.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Pretty good on that last one. I try to keep an eye on the horizon for potential sunset shots, but it's been pretty slim lately, and now the sun has moved on the horizon so it sets in a less scenic place when seen from my house.

Here's one from a few days ago, maybe a four on the ten scale.


----------



## sfeely (Jun 19, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


francois said:


> This is from mtbr's Forrest, our new MTV Made celebrity.
> 
> Sept. 29, 2010, Lake Tahoe


Beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## furryurry (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice thread


----------



## BuiltforSin (Sep 10, 2011)

plymmer said:


> More like a cloudset yesterday. I was riding home from the market and was stunned by these unreal looking clouds hitting the sun just right. Looked like a cartoon!
> 
> Roy.


Unreal. Those clouds look almost "painted" onto the sky. Great picture.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Upper Bidwell Park, Chico.


----------



## casey2020 (Jun 14, 2009)

*At the top of Tamarancho*

Here's a local high point we have all been too.


----------



## plymmer (Dec 26, 2005)

*Tamarancho Calls*



casey2020 said:


> Here's a local high point we have all been too.


I must get back to Tamarancho soon. It is too beautiful there. I'm glad this thread continues. Lovely pictures.

Roy.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

So Cal sunset, circa 2008.


----------



## FreeCoffee (Jan 13, 2012)

I never really know if I live in Norcal or Socal but here's a photo from yesterday from Atascadero (SLO county) looking over a few hills and the ocean. I enjoyed the view along with a tasty beverage :thumbsup:


----------



## coyota (Mar 13, 2011)

*Ob*

Ocean beach San francisco


----------

